# Over a year since...



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

So it's been over a year since Fin died. She was almost 20 when she went and bounced around like a 6 month old right till the end. It's funny, I still expect to see her sometimes when I go downstairs of a morning, and I still pick up her favourite treats when I go shopping lol.

Anyway, I don't want to be morbid, since she was the happiest dog, just kind of wanted to do a little something to remember her by. So I thought I'd post my favourite pics of her.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely pictures of her. We never for get them.
They leave paw prints on our Heart. x


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Lovely pictures of her. We never for get them.
> They leave paw prints on our Heart. x


Thanks. She'd just been the groomers and was very pleased with herself, she was usually a giant fur ball lol.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Thinking of you.x x x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

What a lovely post. 20 years is a very very good age


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. 20 years is a great age isn't it


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh thats wonderful having an animal by yourside all them years, she came along way with you. memories will live on forever in our hearts of these precious friends that shared a part of our lifes with us,
she will certainly be remembered, as she was an old girl, 
rip peace dear fin 
memories are forever.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> ahh thats wonderful having an animal by yourside all them years, she came along way with you. memories will live on forever in our hearts of these precious friends that shared a part of our lifes with us,
> she will certainly be remembered, as she was an old girl,
> rip peace dear fin
> memories are forever.


Thanks 

Nobody bothered to tell her she was old though, she was like a 6 month old until the weekend she passed. Bounced around the park like a mentalist lol, despite the fact that she couldn't see a thing and had many a run in with a tree she failed to see lol.

She would also risk life and limb for a rolo of all things. She never got them though, until she was diagnosed with the cancer and the vet said, she's an old girl in her twilight, if she wants a rolo, bloomin well let her have one lol.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

20 years? Blooming heck! You surely did something right girl and I bet she had a great life with you. She looked like a real character 

Hope she is having all the rolos she wants now and is avoiding those pesky trees that are always in the way


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> 20 years? Blooming heck! You surely did something right girl and I bet she had a great life with you. She looked like a real character
> 
> Hope she is having all the rolos she wants now and is avoiding those pesky trees that are always in the way


Thanks.

Yeah, my first dog lived till he was 19 too. My mum got him for me for my 1st birthday. We got Fin when he was about 12 and he was like a little old dad with her lol, he's stand over her in the rain so she stayed dry and give her his food.

I hope Bailey and Novak live to such ripe old ages.


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

What lovely pics of a beautiful dog!


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> So it's been over a year since Fin died. She was almost 20 when she went and bounced around like a 6 month old right till the end. It's funny, I still expect to see her sometimes when I go downstairs of a morning, and I still pick up her favourite treats when I go shopping lol.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to be morbid, since she was the happiest dog, just kind of wanted to do a little something to remember her by. So I thought I'd post my favourite pics of her.


your photos of fin are adorable, shes certainly a treasure,one that shared a life with you, she will always remain special in your heart.
what a lovely looking girl she was
20 yrs is a score!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

gemini said:


> What lovely pics of a beautiful dog!


Thank you


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> your photos of fin are adorable, shes certainly a treasure,one that shared a life with you, she will always remain special in your heart.
> what a lovely looking girl she was
> 20 yrs is a score!


Thank you. She will always be special. Hope she's as happy now,wherever she as, as she seemed to be in life.


----------

